# Cheap CX frame...



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

I am looking at purchasing an "inexpensive" cross frame. I have everything I need except the frame/fork. I have been looking at the following:

NOS Jamis Nova (2002)- 631 steel w/alum. fork (blue/yellow model)- $250.00
Problem: Heavy...
Tsunami Cross frame (2004) at Chuck's- 7005 Alum w/ Carbon fork & headset- $295.00
Problem: No Name Frame....
Planet X Kaffenback (2005) - 4130 steel w/steel fork- $260.00
Problem: Discrepencies on "true" tire clearance....
Kona Jake w/ P2 fork (2005)- 6000 aluminum (steel fork)- $290.00
Problem: Hate the color.....I know...get over it!......

Does anyone have any of these models? if so, what do you think? I am building this as a "do it all" bike, something a little more agressive than a touring bike, a 2/3 road bike, 1/3 time CX. I currently have road gearing 53/39, but can change it if necessary. I am trying to stay as low as possible (under 300), but don't want anything real cheap. I like all 4 of them, and I know what size I need from each. I have concerns for each, so any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

There was a member who posted pics of his built up Tsunami cross frame. I am eyeing that Tsunami frame myself. Here is the text and photo pasted from the original post by racerjake....

 My Tsunami from Chuck's, built outta the parts box
FINALLY, here's my ride. It's a bad pic. I'm proud of the bike. It's total budget, rides like a champ. The frameset was under $300 shipped! And, NOTE, fits much like my road bike. I firmly believe that you shouldn't have radical fit differences betwen bikes. I pasted the specs below. I keep them on all of my bikes, cuz I'm a dork like that:

Frame/fork Tsunami compact cross, with carbon fork (from Chuck's)
Headset: Element catridge integrated
Stem: KORE 12cm, -17 degree
Bars: Modolo (NOS) 44 cm
Tape: Stella Azzure blue w/a layer of cork underkneath
Saddle: Bontrager Kevlar Ti
Seatpost: Thomson layback, 27.2 x 330mm
Cranks: Dura-Ace 175mm
Chainrings: Sugino 46 x 38
Bottom bracket: Dura-Ace, 68x103
Pedals: WTB carbon
Brakes: Avid Shorty 6
Levers: Salsa cyclocross
Drivetrain:
Right shifter, Ultegra STI
Left shifter, Dura-Ace STI
Rear deraillure: Dura-Ace
Front deraillure: 105 31.8
cogs: Ultegra, 12/27
chain: SRAM PC 68

Front Wheel: Velocity w/XT hub and bladed spokes or Spinergy Xaero
Rear Wheel: Mavic Open4 w/Ultegra hub
Skewers: Specialized Ti
Tires: Bontrager Jones cross


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Tsunami....*

Yea, I had seen this breakdown of his bike. I gues what I need is either some detailed shots of welds/tube shaping or what other companies might use this frame. I know that a number of companies use the same frames, so I am curious as to what the Tsunami would be most closely related to. 

I am definitely concerned about weight, but not 18 pds. concerned. I just want something that won't feel like a tank.

The flat black is definitely my favorite, as well.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Apr 1, 2002)

*Fort*

Depending upon your size requirements, there are a few Forts on clearance at www.fortframes.com. for $329 with a steel fork and a bit more for a carbon fork. Gregg is a really cool guy too. 

Single guage aluminum, but good enough for the "B" Class National Champ so more than good enough for me.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Cheap, do-it-all CX frame?*

That's pretty much a synonym for the Surly Crosscheck. It's not going to be as light as some of the other options listed but it certainly gives you a lot of options. Everyone who owns one seems to like it. I don't know if you'd want to race it a lot (although I've seen people who do) but it's a good all-around bike.

Alfred E. Bike is still blowing out the 2005 Pearl Dark Green Crosscheck frame/fork for $286.99 (plus shipping). A pretty good deal since they're normally $400 or so.

- khill


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Keep an eye on ebay and you will find some deals. Keep checking here too. You see some frames like K2 enemy frames listed here for around $250.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I hate to spam (well, not really) but I have a Crosscheck on ebay right now.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you just want cheap to get you going, NYCB frames are dirt cheap and bombproof. They are on the heavy side, but it will at least get you off the road till you can upgrade the frame. Looks like they are going for $99 bucks for the one pictured below. They always have a bunch of these listed. https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7135403760&rd=1


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Well, I took a....*

leap of faith and purchased the Tsunami frame from chucks. There is a return policy so I would only be out a little. I will definitely post at the very least a few photos and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Post pics when you get the frame. What size did order?
$300 is a good price, especially with the carbon fork.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

i know its too late and you already bought, but my suggestion is again look in the RBR classifieds or ebay. 

I got my Specialized M4 frame/fork off of RBR for $275 shipped, a redline frame with winwood carbon fork off of ebay for $225 shipped and a Woundup CX fork off of RBR for $200 shipped. deals are out there, the biggest internet junkie gets the worm.

jeremyb


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*I went with....*

the medium. It fits most closely to my road geometry (sorry-I don't remember exact numbers), so it should work out just fine. The medium size is equated to a 55, and I went one size smaller than my road sizing. Tope tube (if I remember correctly) is only 5mm off of my road bike (which is set up really well for me). Since this is a "do-it-all" bike, I figured that I would stay true to my road geo.

As soon as it arrives, I'll post!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think (I could be wrong)*

Tsunami's are/were built/designed by Russ Denny. he's a fine frame builder, well trained and a local legend among So Cal Trackies.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> Tsunami's are/were built/designed by Russ Denny. he's a fine frame builder, well trained and a local legend among So Cal Trackies.


Different Tsunami.

Russ had to stop using the name after the co. that Chuck deals with found out about him.

That's why you get some Sunami-s here in SoCal...

The Russ Denny-built Tsuamis are basically customs. The Tsunamis that Chuck has are made in Taiwan.

M


----------



## DRAwpt (Jun 14, 2003)

*What about soul cycles?*

https://www.ridesoul.com/monk.html









You could do a lot worse for $200...


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey thanks for posting that Soul Cycles frame. That's good find with the rear disc mount. 

For the record, $200 is for the frame only. I am going to call and ask how much the matching fork cost.

$200 is a good price, that's Nashbar price range!


----------



## wannarace (Jan 29, 2005)

*steel is real*

I have a jamis nova 2003. Great bike, the only faults are its tiagra components. But since you don't care about the components. I'll just say steel is real. I've ridden aluminum it's fast, but it hurts. If you put slicks on the nova, it becomes a serious road bike.(it comes with a rise stem but you could flip it to become more aerodynamic) I've ridden it against a TCR carbon and it "rose to the occasion". The geometry is relaxed, the top tube is probably shorter than the other frames you mentioned. Also the headtube cuts back towards the rider(making it perfect if your more torso then legs).hope this helps, good luck with whatever one you choose.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Got here today....*

The frame and fork came today. The fork is not heavy for a cross fork (also being carbon), but there is no way this bike can be set up with discs. No matter.

Quality on the fork is very good. Nice looking, but haven't rode it yet. Curious.

The frame is the suprise. Smooth welds, tapered downtube (a la Cannondale), tear shaped top tube. Seat collar is nice touch. The matte black looks stellar and the decals are nicely done considering the flat black paint. Dropouts are true, the headtube and BB shell were ready to go. Still building, but will put pictures up very soon. What you do not notice on the picture is that the frame can use either a clamp-on or braze-on derailleur. Nice touch. Double bottle holders for those tourers, and just sleek for CX. I am VERY happy!

Pics to come!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Glad to hear that you are happy with that Tsunami frame. Smooth welds and shaped tubes, I wouldn't have guessed by the photo on Chuck's site.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Here she is!*

Finally, pictures of my Tsunami.

Campy Veloce throughout except for levers and the Mirage rear Derailleur. Campy Vento wheels, 3T Bars and stem, Trimatic saddle, Look 206 for current riding. New tires on their way. Will add different pedals when more $ comes my way. Also, once in better shape, stem is coming down!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

happycx said:


> Finally, pictures of my Tsunami.
> 
> Campy Veloce throughout except for levers and the Mirage rear Derailleur. Campy Vento wheels, 3T Bars and stem, Trimatic saddle, Look 206 for current riding. New tires on their way. Will add different pedals when more $ comes my way. Also, once in better shape, stem is coming down!


Note the cable routing for the rear brake. Ouch!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

*Actually......*

I believe it goes like this. The Tsunami's that a lot of SoCal teams race on are the product of a guy who works at Reynolds Composites( don't want to name names.) Russ Denny does the custom stuff and the off the shelf stuff comes from Taiwan. This person changed the name to Sunami because Chuck started selling bikes with the same name. This year they went back to the Tsunami spelling. SeeHERE


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

*Yep, I was gonna mention that too.*

Looks like no fun to shoulder. Doesn't look like he'll be racing it though.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice build! Thanks for posting all the detail shots. The welds are nice and smooth as you mentioned. I am trying to decide between this Chucks frame or the Soul Cycle frame.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Is there no front derailleur? I can't see it in the picture, or am I just blind? If it is missing, you will want to add it. The second you get off road with this, the chain will start falling off without one the way it is set up.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Yep, you guys are right!*

No racing for me.......at least at this point. I am moving to Phoenix and wanted something that I could "go anywhere" on, but I'm really not interested in a mountain bike. More just an all around-er. As for the front derailleur, I just didn't put it on yet.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> I believe it goes like this. The Tsunami's that a lot of SoCal teams race on are the product of a guy who works at Reynolds Composites( don't want to name names.) Russ Denny does the custom stuff and the off the shelf stuff comes from Taiwan. This person changed the name to Sunami because Chuck started selling bikes with the same name. This year they went back to the Tsunami spelling. SeeHERE


I emailed Russ a few months back about this exact question. He said he has absolutely nothing to do with the Tsunami from Taiwan. He never did any design or frame work for them. He also told me that Tsunami frames come from the same factory that makes K2 road frames. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Now that you've had some saddle time on that Tsunami, how do you like it so far?


----------



## racerjake (Oct 21, 2004)

*Tsunami--I can vauch for it*

Hey guys,

I noticed someone cut-and-pasted my Tsunami pic. Trust me, it builds up to be a light ride. I like the Surly, but it's not in the same ballpark. Tsunamis are far lighter. The carbon fork is a little overbuilt, rides great though. Somehow I still manage to shoulder it despite the compact geometry. It's a downhiller too (my favorite skill, haha). The new pic seems to be too big to upload to RBR. Sorry.

I race the hell out of it with no problems.

Next season I upgrade the cockpit a bit, and the back wheel.
-Jake




meat tooth paste said:


> Now that you've had some saddle time on that Tsunami, how do you like it so far?


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*So, after the first several rides....*

I have to say I am very happy!

Jake is right, the bike is light. It takes off very easily and with my Ventos and the higher gearing, I had no problems with good speed. The rear spacing is easy to deal with, and doesn't cause any problems. The BB juncture is really impressive, as there was no flex whatsoever, and I am not a waife(?). The chainstays and seatstays are stiff and give very little under full load, however, I haven't had any significant off-road duty yet, so this might end up a negative. If I had to compare the frame with another bike, I would say Cannondale, but the front triangle isn't as "pingy", while the rear does feel more solid. The addition of larger tires really made up for some of the stiffness. He is right on about the fork. There is no side to side flex, and they are beefy, but still weight quite a bit less than a P2, so its OK. 

All in all, I am so happy with it. And it took less than a full ride for me to remember not only how much more FUN CX'ers are, but that in many ways, they are the ultimate bike. Everyone should have one, don't you think???


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting your thoughts on that Tsumani frame. I just might pick one up myself and build it with some barcon shifters and moustache bars.


----------



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

*Pm'ed ya...*

Hi happycx,

I'm PM'ed you about your Tsunami frame..

Regards,
AC


----------

